# .aex file association



## georgeg (Jun 2, 2005)

Yebo gogo,

I need to know what program or tool I can use to open a .aex file.
It is images that we use in printing t-shirts.

Cheers.
Georgeg


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yebo gogo :smile: 

AEX = PGP Armored Extracted Public Key

Are the .aex files emailed to you? It looks like they've been encrypted using PGP (Pretty Good Privacy)

Your email client should be able to open encrypted files, but if not try PGP Mail from www.hitech-support.com/PGPMail.htm


----------

